# Citizenship application in progress?



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

Wondering if anyone else here has had their citizenship application suspended due to you-know-what?
A few days ago was exactly 2.5 years since my application was submitted.
Further, since submission, my work status has changed from CoCoCo to occasionale. My original application was made with my samples of my CoCoCo income. Has anyone had a similar change mid-application, and was citizenship obtained? How recent was this? And what was the language competency test you did like?


----------

